# Slip On's Slip Off



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guy's, on our stock 440X2 rims about 50% of the Sillies are running off the rim while racing. 

We're using AJ's "D" style which it recommends.

I've read ( somewhere? ) where y'all are using glue to keep them on but does this damage the tire or rim ?

In other words I guess I 'm asking what type of glue would y'all recommend ?

And I suppose I should ask you how would I apply it ? ( keeping Tire true ? )

Any input would be greatly appreciated. :wave:

You know the words......"Loose Wheel"

Cliff


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, silicone tires that are exactly the same dimensions (inside diameter most important) tend to come off at high RPM from something called centripital force. and, storing silicone slip on tires on the rims when not racing allows them to stretch, just like a rubber band and NOT hold as tightly. I recommend using a tire with a smaller inside diameter than the outside diameter of the wheel. Tyco tires work well on AFX hubs. Tuff Ones tires work well on Tyco hubs. some folks report gluing silicone tires to hubs. I have had no success finding a glue that adheres to both the silicone and the plastic hubs. another solution is double flanged hubs. looking forward to being educated about which glues actually adhere to silicone and delrin.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The only "glue" that I have had marginal success with is advertised as adhesive RTV, use is very sparingly and give it some time to get tacky, then install the tire & wipe away any residual glue, Not a 100% thing but the best I have found.

Boosted


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I rough up up wheel a bit with sandpaper. You don't want to be aggressive and reduce the wheel diameter. Apply a layer silicone sealer ( I use Permatex silicone adhesive sealer) to the rim. When putting the tire on I stretch it a bit so silicone stays on the rim instead of being squeegeed off. After that I just twist the tire on the rim distribute the silicone. Some silicone will be pushed to the inside flange of the rim which I smooth with my finger. I have done a couple hundred tires that way. You won't have to true them.

Or you can get double flanged wheels although I would advise against it. They are expensive and it masks the loose tire problem by not allowing it to fall off.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

anybody try double sided tape?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would agree with rtv as well for adhesion. Some folks use super glue.
However, I would rather not glue the tires on because I run my cars on different tracks.
I thought about this last night as my skinny tire tjet silicone tires were falling off.
How about something gummy, or sticky? Something like honey, or molasses?
What about that tacky stuff they used to use to catch in football?
Is there a similar product that would be better?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pine tar? LOL


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I can hear the Foul Crys for too much Pine tar, Ha ha

I have tried super glue as well & most of the time it will stick for a bit & when it breaks loose they are gone, Something sticky, coke, pepsi might work too, It always does a good job If I spill it on the work bench to stick things to it.

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wrapping the hub with a couple of rounds of masking tape helps keep em on, but it also makes your tires a little taller. Rather run a little taller than not run at all. You gotts do what ya gotta do...RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*slip ons slip off*

A tires that is so loose it flys off under speed is not a good fit i suppose so ...... 1st i look for a tire that is a naturally tighter fit. Can't get that perfect fit i do use double flanges IF the tires are not so loose as to just roll free on the rim . If a tire gets decent grip on rim a DF will do well to solve the issue. Last resort is if ya got a pair of tires that ya love the grip on the track but they just fly off said no flange or single flange rims due to bad fit.... try some heat shrink on the rims prior to mounting the tire. Get some tube in place , cut , heat to shrink , slide ties on and they should be tightened enough and hopefully not fly off. BTW the same silicone topcoat ( windshield repair type ) used to make silisponge tires alot of times works as a sorta glue on some rims if you as stated earlier rough up the rim a tad. 

Bear :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Three words: Double-Flanged Rims.

Problems solved.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RTV ( Room Temperature Vulcanizing ) silicone will usually adhere to even cured silicone, but will it really stick well enough to the rim material to prevent it seperating when placed under high RPMs? the only way I know to do that for sure is to pour the tire compound around the wheel in its immediately mixed formula and allow the molecules of the RTV to imbed into the molecules of the wheel material (plastic in most cases) as it set up into the tire so desired. I don't go around corners much with my slot cars. msot times they just go straight and then stop. but, I do build lots of RPM and keeping slip on silicone tires on most non-flanged hubs/wheels/rims has been immpossible. glueing foam to various materials of wheels is usually accomplished with contact cement and is successful because the density of the foam does not have the same characteristics as solid silicone does when wound up at high RPMs. again, I am open to successfull solutions. I have used double flanged wheels with some success. as I stated earlier (and some folks reiterated), using a smaller inside diameter tire than the outside diameter of the wheel and removing the tire when not in use is about the only way to keep slip on silicone tires on wheels that are not double flanged.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

We'll y'all gave me what I asked for and I thank you for all your insight. :thumbsup:

I suppose now it's time for me to make a decision for the track 440X2 rears. 

I'll need a little hair smoking time and I'll get back with ya. :dude:

Slick Silly


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

anybody try that sticky stuff they use to stick gift cards to the backer board or Hillshire Farms uses to stick their label onto the plastic tub of lunchment? you know that sticky snot-like stuff you peel off then can't get off you hand until you stick on someting else...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess tire glue would work too. You know, the kind they use in 24th scale racing.
I can see this kind of stuff only working on tires that are snug on the rim, but come off at speed.
If the tires are loose at a stand still, only a larger rim can fix that.


----------

